# fracino heavenly hot water spout



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

does anyone know if you can get a longer hot water spout?

The standard one on the Heavenly is far too short, and in my opinion looks crap


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Have a look at the other Fracino models for one with a longer / angled hot water arm. Almost all the Fracino arms, steam & hot water, are interchangeable.


----------

